# Schaltung für 24" Kinder MTB



## AndiK75 (27. August 2016)

Hallo Radbegeisterete Eltern und Angehörige,

auch nach intensivem suchen habe ich keinen passenden Fred gefunden.
Das Rad auf eine umfassende Diät zusetzen ist meiner Meinung nur die halbe Miete um ein kindertaugliches Rad zu bekommen, die technische Ausstattung ist denke ich ebenso wichtig.

Welches Schaltwerk ist das richtige?
Sram, Micro Shift oder Shimano?

Schalthebel oder Drehgriffe?

Welche Übersetzung?
Welches Kettenblatt?
Was für eine Kassetten?

Fragen über Fragen.....
Ich hoffe sehr, dass ich von euren Erfahrungen und euren Kindern lernen kan/darf.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. August 2016)

Das könnte lustig werden, da jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben hat! 

Ich persönlich würde so aufbauen, das das Kind bei Folgerädern nicht umlernen muss, dh eher schaltwippe als Gripshift, zumal man beim letzteren zum Schalten den Lenker auf der Seite nicht mehr komplett festhält. Bei der Wippe löstan nur max 1 Finger! Die meisten 26 sind mit wippen ausgerüstet. 

Was die Übersetzung angeht, braucht es wohl etwas mehr Input deiner Seite was und wo gefahren wird... Im Flachland würde man wohl was anderes montieren als Alpenrand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (27. August 2016)

9-fach oder 10-fach oder 11-fach ist eine Frage des Geldbeutels.
Kassette 11-36 aber ne gute mit Spider (XT), bei 11-fach auch gerne 11-42. Das SRAM Zeug find ich für Kinder zu teuer.

Wenn Du vorne 1-fach machst reicht ein kurzes (short cage) Schaltwerk, heisst bei Shimano GS. Richtig kurze Schaltwerke gibt es aber nur bei Saint und Zee nicht bei SLX und XT.
Ich mag Shadow Plus Schaltwerke mit Dämpfung, allerdings sind die von den Schaltkräften her etwas höher, dafür fliegt die Kette nicht so oft ab.
Trigger oder Drehgriff ist eine philosophische Frage. Ich hab beides schon verbaut und die Kinder kamen mit beidem zurecht. Ein Drehgriff mit Ganganzeige mag beim 20" noch zum Verständnis des Schaltens nötig sein, funktional finde ich Trigger besser.

Übersetzung: Bei 1-fach vorne was kleines, 30 oder 32 Zähne. Ich bin nach wie vor großer Fan von 2x10, da fährt man dann vorne 22-36 oder 24-38.


----------



## AndiK75 (27. August 2016)

Vorne bleiben wir erstmal bei 1fach. Meine Freundin fährt an Ihrem eine 1x11 vorne 32Z und hinten 11-42 das deckt unsere Bandbreite ab.

Was haltet ihr von Micro Shift?
Diese wird bei Kubikes angeboten.
https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...chaltwerk-Microshift-Marvo-XE-Short-Cage.html

Den Geldfaktor würde ich gerne etwas in den Hintergrund stellen. Nicht weil ich zu viel davon habe, sondern eher um wenigstens zu wissen was geht und erst dann einen geeigneten und bezahlbaren Kompromiss zu finden.


----------



## Hrabnar (27. August 2016)

Meine Erfahrungen mit Microshift beschränken sich auf 9x und 10x Schalthebel (Trigger) und die fand ich nicht so dolle...teigig, schwergängig und nicht sonderlich haltbar...
Schaltwerk kenne ich persönlich nicht...Gewicht ist gut.
Bin da aber eher Befürworter von Shimano Shadow+ bzw. Sram Typ II mit erhöhter Kettenspannung...
Übersetzung wird bei mir 26 bzw. 28Z vorn und 10x 11-36 hinten...Stichwort fränkische Schweiz.


----------



## AndiK75 (27. August 2016)

Was haltet ihr vom Sram X0?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/X0-Schaltwerk-9-fach-p20182/


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. August 2016)

Ich würd ne 9fach SRAM gripshift mit einem 10fachShimano_Shadow Schaltwerk verbauen. Das passt vom Index und ist funktional gut erreichbar für die kleinen Fingerchen. Mein 10 jähriger Neffe fands jedenfalls ziemlich cool, weil sehr intuitiv und "wie auf dem Motorrad gas geben". (hab ihn auf mein Stahlbike gesetzt und mal fahren lassen). Würde vorne max. ein 30er KB verbauen und hinten 11-34, wird sonst zu hart am Anstieg...eventuell Kurbel mit kurzen Armen (165mm). Lenker kürzen etc. nicht vergessen..have fun!


----------



## AndiK75 (27. August 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich würd ne 9fach SRAM gripshift mit einem 10fachShimano_Shadow Schaltwerk verbauen. Das passt vom Index und ist funktional gut erreichbar für die kleinen Fingerchen. Mein 10 jähriger Neffe fands jedenfalls ziemlich cool, weil sehr intuitiv und "wie auf dem Motorrad gas geben". (hab ihn auf mein Stahlbike gesetzt und mal fahren lassen). Würde vorne max. ein 30er KB verbauen und hinten 11-34, wird sonst zu hart am Anstieg...eventuell Kurbel mit kurzen Armen (165mm). Lenker kürzen etc. nicht vergessen..have fun!



Meinst du den?
https://www.bike24.de/p15727.html


----------



## track94 (27. August 2016)

Wir hatten und haben Revoshft am 20 bzw. 24 " weil es dran war und gut funktioniert einmal mit Altus und am 24 " Kubike Microshift.

Für uns Flachland Straßenbiker tut es das wir fahren ja keine Profi Rennen


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. August 2016)

AndiK75 schrieb:


> Meinst du den?
> https://www.bike24.de/p15727.html


genau den oder den x7...geht aber auch mit dem normalen shifter!!!...hinten hab ich ein SLX-Schaltwerk....(natürlich mit 9fach-Kassette)


----------



## hakenschlag (28. August 2016)

Habe für meine Tochter, mit recht kleinen händen, Shimano 10 fach  deore shifter verbaut. Dazu ein 11- 40 zähne kassette von sunrace, und ein modifiziertes Deore Schaltwerk , das nun die 40 zähne schalten kann. Je nachdem wie hügelig es wird montieren wir 32- 36 Zähne vorne. dazu eine kettenführung, da die kette sonst gerne abgesprungen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (1. September 2016)

Ich würde 1x11 nehmen. Sram oder Shimano beides okay. Kassette 10 bzw. 11 bis 42 und vorne ein 32er. Damit habe ich bei meinem Sohn gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## SimplonDotNet (5. September 2016)

Wenn sie nicht so teuer wäre würde ich diese Lösung vorschlagen


----------



## taroosan (4. September 2017)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich würd ne 9fach SRAM gripshift mit einem 10fachShimano_Shadow Schaltwerk verbauen. Das passt vom Index und ist funktional gut erreichbar für die kleinen Fingerchen. Mein 10 jähriger Neffe fands jedenfalls ziemlich cool, weil sehr intuitiv und "wie auf dem Motorrad gas geben". (hab ihn auf mein Stahlbike gesetzt und mal fahren lassen). Würde vorne max. ein 30er KB verbauen und hinten 11-34, wird sonst zu hart am Anstieg...eventuell Kurbel mit kurzen Armen (165mm). Lenker kürzen etc. nicht vergessen..have fun!



Hallo,
muss das nochmal aufgreifen. 
Heißt das ich kann nen Standard Gripshift 9-fach mit nem 10-fach Shimano Schaltwerk und einer 9-fach kassette kombinieren? Warum passt das? Verstehe ich nicht wirklich.

Ich habe gerade für den Großen ein 24er Radon geschenkt bekommen und möchte das aufbauen. Dauert zwar noch ca. 2 Jahre aber man kann ja nie früh genug anfangen.

Mirko


----------



## Biebertaler (4. September 2017)

Hatte beim 24" Rad vom Junior auf X0 umgebaut. Sram X0 (9-Fach) Trigger mit Sram X0 Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig. Der Junior war bis zum Schluss sehr zufrieden damit, würde es immer wieder machen. Haben das Rad leider verkauft, nun fährt er an seinem "neuen" 26er Shimano XTR Shifter. Er vermisst ab und zu die alte X0, ist halt einfach präziser und schneller gewesen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. September 2017)

taroosan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> muss das nochmal aufgreifen.
> Heißt das ich kann nen Standard Gripshift 9-fach mit nem 10-fach Shimano Schaltwerk und einer 9-fach kassette kombinieren? Warum passt das? Verstehe ich nicht wirklich.
> 
> ...


Ja, ist ganz easy...Sram war immer 1:1...Shimano ist es seit 10fach auch. Fährt bei mir seit über einem Jahr völlig problemlos 9fach Shifter/Kassette mit Shimano10fachSW...schau mal (ist nicht mein Video):





Gruß
Sven


----------



## taroosan (5. September 2017)

Hallo Sven,

super, Danke.

mirko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

